# Printing on a hoodie pocket / pouch?



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anyone printed on the pocket or pouch of a hoodie? I have a client asking for this and I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be a problem, but was just curious if anyone else has done it before. My main concern is that I am planning to do it using a regular shirt platen, but I am worried that the pocket might shift around while printing. I guess if I use a lot of web adhesive and really stick that sucker down it should be OK. 

Any tips or experience doing this? Thanks in advance for the pointers!


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i've never tried it, but my first idea was to use a palette that's just wide enough for the pocket to slide over (you might have to make your own) then set everything up to print parallel to you, instead of perpendicular like normal. it'd be kinda like printing sleeves.


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

macmiller said:


> i've never tried it, but my first idea was to use a palette that's just wide enough for the pocket to slide over (you might have to make your own) then set everything up to print parallel to you, instead of perpendicular like normal. it'd be kinda like printing sleeves.


 
I agree.

Hoodies cost way too much too take a chance and hope the pocket doesnt move.


----------



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought about using our sleeve platen, but I'm just wondering how a youth XS is going to fit over the knobs on the bottom of the platen.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

you could always build your own platen. 

we ran into a problem last year where we thought the same 3-color breast image from some hoodies was small enough to fit on our pocket-tee platen, but it was of course too big. rather than print three new positives, burn three new screens, we simply cut a platen out of 3/4" pressboard that was lying around. unscrewed the mounting hardware from the pocket tee platen, attached to the newly cut board, and, problem solved.


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

A very cheap option would be to build up the pocket with card board.....don't laugh...cut a few pieces, the width and depth of the pocket. Slip them into the pocket and the raised area will be a perfect printing spot.
It will let that area get the pressure it needs and the heat to correctly apply the graphic. Remember though, it's cardboard, I wouldn't use it over and over and over..........

For a long term solution, silicon pads can be cut into smaller sections. try doing a google seach on platen silicon pads and your in business............


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

I put a real basic deisgn on my hoodies and i use a sleeve pletten, but i have also used a regular one with a thick piece of cardboard in the pocket and went real slow over it.


----------



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone! They definitely help.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

try vynl heat transfer print - its a lot easier when you try to print on the pocket. Put the transfer on the pocket then heat press....


----------

